# Schwinn Cadillac...some differences in years?



## mickeyc (Sep 26, 2015)

Guy here has 2 ladies Cadillacs.  One is in really nice condition paint and chrome wise from what I could see.  He has it up on a high shelf set.  The other has a nice patina of rust all over but you can still make out the red with white trim.  The rusty one's fenders are in great condition, no dents or rips.  The seat cover is toast and the chrome is rusty like the rest of the bike, it has no chain guard.  He's asking $325 for the nice one and $85 for the ratty one.  A couple of questions.....they both have skip tooth sprockets and the nice one has a bolt on kick stand, the ratty has the typical welded on kick stand.  The owner said they were transition bikes, the bolt on stand one earlier.  He said '32, '33ish.  I had nothing with me to take pictures so that's out unless I go back.  Also, the ratty was on the floor and I looked at the wheels, they were not S2's.  They had a raised center area (one step).  Both were the same and looked to be of the proper vintage.  It had an old set of chain tread tires holding air.  Neither had a rack or tank.  I was considering the ratty one as a rider....I like the crusty look.
Any input appreciated.

Mike


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Sep 26, 2015)

Pictures would be helpful!


----------



## sld6914 (Sep 30, 2015)

*1936 Cadillac*

Here's my all original 












ladies 36 caddy


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 1, 2015)

*Kick stand*

Thanks for posting that beauty.  I see that yours has the bolt on kick stand.  When did Schwinn go to the welded on one?

Thanks again.

Mike


----------



## sld6914 (Oct 1, 2015)

1946 was the first year


----------



## mickeyc (Oct 1, 2015)

Thanks again....good info.


Mike


----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2015)

I had a 48 Ladies that was medium red. Had a plain Jane chain guard.


----------

